# [SOLVED] Opening .sea files on PC



## ttesteve (Jan 21, 2001)

From what I've read elsewhere, files with a .sea extension are self-extracting files for Macs.

But is there a way of opening them on PC to get to the items compressed inside it?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't think so..........


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Try Aladdin Expander from here:
http://www.jsmadeeasy.com/Archive/filezipping/index.htm
It says it can decompress .sea files in the description.


----------



## ttesteve (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanks gotrootdude - that's done the trick.

I'd found Stuffit! from Aladdin systems earlier, which was supposed to contain the Expander software, but I couldn't get it to do the extraction.

The file at the end of the link you supplied is just Expander on it's own and has done the trick perfectly.

Thanks again for such a helpful and speedy reply! 

Steve


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cool, I had that same problem a while back, and have Stuffit too, but couldn't get it to work......


----------

